# relocating from Kuwait to Australia



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi All,

My husband and I recently got an Australian PR and we are planning to land in Melbourne in 1st wk of May. Both of us have resigned our jobs here in Kuwait and are currently in the process of moving stuff etc.

I have a few questions and I kindly request your help in this regard. Request you to give us your point of view on few vexing things below:

1) Dilemma whether to move things to India or AU: We have the following items in excellent condition - 40inch Sony bravia LCD, Lazyboy, 4 chair dining table set, washing machine, sofa set (not very sure abt taking this), microwave and electric kettle. Is it advisable to ship these things to Melbourne (comparing the cost for newly purchasing VS. cost for cargo+ warehouse). We'll pile in more kitchen stuff if we decide to ship things to Melb.

2) Shipping agencies: In case any of you have used a shipping agency in the past, can you tell us which one and any advice regarding the same.

3) Bank account creation: Would you recommend creating a bank account from overseas, we checked commonwealth bank which allows us to open Cash Investment Account for a deposit of 10k AUD. Whats your take on this?

We are trying to sell off our car and wrap up everything here in the 1 month we are here. It is really tiring and stressful with so much to do!


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi,
We are also planning our move from Kuwait to Perth in Mar/ Apr'13. Its not decided whether we are going to make a permanent move or enter to validate the visa and come back. Its all depends on the current job market. Out of curiosity, what profession are you in???May be we can catch up during the weekend?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

1. I suggest getting utensils, kitchen stuff, smaller things and not the white goods, furniture. It is cheaper to buy here and whatever you send from another country will attract quarantine. I will not suggest it. I did get most of my kitchenware and i am glad I did. Check my thread Preparation so far and I'm here,.. My experience so far. it has heaps of info.. you will get more info there than whatever people answer here because various people have added to the thread over a period of time.

2) I used on from New Delhi. If you want their details let me know. Nothing from Kuwait.

3) Open account with any bank, Commonwealth and Westpac charge a fee if you do not deposit over 2k per month after 6 months/ 1 year of activating the account. Go with NAB, they do not charge anything but clarify adn i strongly suggest bank transfer as it is less of a headache and takes no time and you dont end up with a headache of carrying so much cash.

About selling/ packing up- we all did it, took us some time to get where we are today, you will make it, take it one at a time, as it comes


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

just for convenience I am adding a link to _anj1976_'s thread: The Preparation so far

It's really helpful!
Monika


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband and I recently got an Australian PR and we are planning to land in Melbourne in 1st wk of May. Both of us have resigned our jobs here in Kuwait and are currently in the process of moving stuff etc.
> 
> ...



Hey there - Congrats on the PR!! O have had friends from Kuwait who moved to Perth recently. they took all electric/ electronic items with them to Oz,TV, washing machine, Refrigerator, freezer etc. - Compared to Kuwait - OZ is expensive...Kuwait has good quality products and we dont need to pay taxes - so as a old timer here advised me TAKE EVERYTHING ... (tools, hardware EVERYTHING) - what you dont take with you are furniture made of "wood / Rattan" and the like. It arrived i think in about 2-3 months. They travelled to India for a month . So after gettong to Perth - they got in la about a months time....


All the best!!


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi santomic,
Good to know about your plans. 
I am a software engineer while my husband is a system administrator.
Pls pm ur number and we can talk.



santomic said:


> Hi,
> We are also planning our move from Kuwait to Perth in Mar/ Apr'13. Its not decided whether we are going to make a permanent move or enter to validate the visa and come back. Its all depends on the current job market. Out of curiosity, what profession are you in???May be we can catch up during the weekend?


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Anjali
Been reading the threads you mentioned. Lots of useful info in there.

As flames123 mentioned, we get good quality home appliances here in kuwait. So I do plan to get some white goods but staying away from furniture though I am partial to the lazyboy recliner. 




anj1976 said:


> 1. I suggest getting utensils, kitchen stuff, smaller things and not the white goods, furniture. It is cheaper to buy here and whatever you send from another country will attract quarantine. I will not suggest it. I did get most of my kitchenware and i am glad I did. Check my thread Preparation so far and I'm here,.. My experience so far. it has heaps of info.. you will get more info there than whatever people answer here because various people have added to the thread over a period of time.
> 
> 2) I used on from New Delhi. If you want their details let me know. Nothing from Kuwait.
> 
> ...


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi flames123,
Thank u!

We are planning to ship our household items except furniture. Do u know the name of the cargo which ur friends used? We are still looking for a shipping company to send our stuff. 

Could you pm me ur number, it will be good to catch up with people moving from kuwait to oz




Flames123 said:


> Hey there - Congrats on the PR!! O have had friends from Kuwait who moved to Perth recently. they took all electric/ electronic items with them to Oz,TV, washing machine, Refrigerator, freezer etc. - Compared to Kuwait - OZ is expensive...Kuwait has good quality products and we dont need to pay taxes - so as a old timer here advised me TAKE EVERYTHING ... (tools, hardware EVERYTHING) - what you dont take with you are furniture made of "wood / Rattan" and the like. It arrived i think in about 2-3 months. They travelled to India for a month . So after gettong to Perth - they got in la about a months time....
> 
> 
> All the best!!


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jn1982 said:


> Hi flames123,
> Thank u!
> 
> We are planning to ship our household items except furniture. Do u know the name of the cargo which ur friends used? We are still looking for a shipping company to send our stuff.
> ...



PM sent...am not sure who exactly it was - but will check with her and let you know...


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jn1982 said:


> Hi flames123,
> Thank u!
> 
> We are planning to ship our household items except furniture. Do u know the name of the cargo which ur friends used? We are still looking for a shipping company to send our stuff.
> ...


As Anj mentioned in her post preparations so far - i think it would be best you too MOST f what she mentioned on her list to take - masalas, medicines, clothes (heard Melbourne is rater cold year long - good use to all our Kuwait woolies  ) - 

Excellent List Anjali - i must look that list up when we do move


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

thank you! will call you today.



Flames123 said:


> PM sent...am not sure who exactly it was - but will check with her and let you know...


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

i was initially planning to buy a set of nonstick cookware (probably tefal) to take with me to OZ. However, am not very sure about it now cos of the general apprehensions about nonstick(the coating gets ruined if used at high temp and the teflon leeching into food. 

Am thinking of investing in a set of sturdy steel utensils. any advice would be greatly appreciated.



anj1976 said:


> 1. I suggest getting utensils, kitchen stuff, smaller things and not the white goods, furniture. It is cheaper to buy here and whatever you send from another country will attract quarantine. I will not suggest it. I did get most of my kitchenware and i am glad I did. Check my thread Preparation so far and I'm here,.. My experience so far. it has heaps of info.. you will get more info there than whatever people answer here because various people have added to the thread over a period of time.
> 
> 2) I used on from New Delhi. If you want their details let me know. Nothing from Kuwait.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jn1982 said:


> i was initially planning to buy a set of nonstick cookware (probably tefal) to take with me to OZ. However, am not very sure about it now cos of the general apprehensions about nonstick(the coating gets ruined if used at high temp and the teflon leeching into food.
> 
> Am thinking of investing in a set of sturdy steel utensils. any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hey Jn - that is your personal call - having said that, we graduated from tefal to Stainless Steel (again get good stuff here) a few years back. 

Kormac is a good brand - Sturdy and long lasting (though a bit pricey) - also, look around in Lulu - you dont always have to pay more for good quality....at the same time dont buy the "thin" stainless steel stuff- they wear easily. 

If i were you, i would also stock up on good quality bed sheets with higher thread count (CANON being one of them ) I got some good stuff ( I think they were 180 - 200 thread count at True Value a few years back i dont remember the brand name though- they dont wear easily - and you'll be glad you bought them a Kuwaiti prices...


Other things - I have already bought and kept for my move are 
good crystal (for entertaining) - not essential but still nice once in a while...
Complete dining set (again for entertaining) - these things are not essential but if you need to go out and buy them now(thereofre, the unnecessary financial burden) - I'd say ditch it....


Little things from Ikea ...look around - you will know if you like/ need them....

If you are taking you are getting a container i'd even go so far as to say - Bathroom stuff (why bother buying them again ?? ) Mats, Shower curtains etc....

I had very good advice by a lady who relocated from Dubai to Melbourne where she took EVERYHING - thereby saving them the expenses of buying at higher prices from Oz....


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

thank you so much for the reply.. its nice to get the perspective of someone in the middle east moving to oz. now only if i could get a good shipping agency to send the stuff!

we are stocking up on the sheets and utensils right now. my husband checked in true value 2 days back and he found some canon sheets but did not buy. we'll go back for them now.




Flames123 said:


> Hey Jn - that is your personal call - having said that, we graduated from tefal to Stainless Steel (again get good stuff here) a few years back.
> 
> Kormac is a good brand - Sturdy and long lasting (though a bit pricey) - also, look around in Lulu - you dont always have to pay more for good quality....at the same time dont buy the "thin" stainless steel stuff- they wear easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jn1982 said:


> thank you so much for the reply.. its nice to get the perspective of someone in the middle east moving to oz. now only if i could get a good shipping agency to send the stuff!
> 
> we are stocking up on the sheets and utensils right now. my husband checked in true value 2 days back and he found some canon sheets but did not buy. we'll go back for them now.


you could try asking at IIK (indians in Kuwait)....for Cargo / Shipping questions - I'm at a loss myself - will not be getting my friend online anytime soon....

Do u have kids? If yes, now is a good time (Sales and all) to go cloth shopping for atleast a year - i would not buy more as styles keep changing....

BHS normally has good offers at the end of the winter...I remember buying really good coats from there (buy 1 get 1 free offer) for about 25KD/- (4 years later they still look fabulous  ) - you will need it in Melbourne - Do not splurge unnecessarily in this dept. - but if you have not already done so - now may be a good time...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd say get whatever you have that can be packed in a 2' x 2' carton. anything bigger than that is a waste to get, I got my food processor but probably did not secure the machine enough with clothes around it, something happened while in transit, i had to buy a new one here and I got a Philips 1000W food processor, I am not a fan of it already after spending 150 bux.. It is just not meant for Indian cooking. The blender that came with it is good but again, not for Indian cooking, I can not grind soaked lentils or rice as it takes a lot of water and I end up with a runny rice batter other than that I dont know what to do about spice grinding, the grinder is not a part of the food processor so have to buy probably a coffee grinder which i doubt will be any good. 

Pans, they are expensive and initially you just do not want to buy anything as everything seems so expensive, you do get around the expensive bit and start buying but it taeks you 2 years to accept the prices and adapt to it. I'd still say get it. I got just 15-20 hangers and initial few months i'd go and get a pack or 8 not so steady hangers for 2$ and because we have a walk in wardrobe, I do not have any slabs to put my clothes which means hundreds of hangers, yes I have some 200 hangers now.. Get everything that you use in the kitchen, if you have any wooden stuff like rolling pin, leave it there and buy a new one before coming else you will be asked a lot of questions at quarantine.
dont bother with glassware, buy it here eventually, get as much of steel as u can from there, the steel stuff here is expensive and not heavy gauge steel..


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> I'd say get whatever you have that can be packed in a 2' x 2' carton. anything bigger than that is a waste to get, I got my food processor but probably did not secure the machine enough with clothes around it, something happened while in transit, i had to buy a new one here and I got a Philips 1000W food processor, I am not a fan of it already after spending 150 bux.. It is just not meant for Indian cooking. The blender that came with it is good but again, not for Indian cooking, I can not grind soaked lentils or rice as it takes a lot of water and I end up with a runny rice batter other than that I dont know what to do about spice grinding, the grinder is not a part of the food processor so have to buy probably a coffee grinder which i doubt will be any good.
> 
> Pans, they are expensive and initially you just do not want to buy anything as everything seems so expensive, you do get around the expensive bit and start buying but it taeks you 2 years to accept the prices and adapt to it. I'd still say get it. I got just 15-20 hangers and initial few months i'd go and get a pack or 8 not so steady hangers for 2$ and because we have a walk in wardrobe, I do not have any slabs to put my clothes which means hundreds of hangers, yes I have some 200 hangers now.. Get everything that you use in the kitchen, if you have any wooden stuff like rolling pin, leave it there and buy a new one before coming else you will be asked a lot of questions at quarantine.
> dont bother with glassware, buy it here eventually, get as much of steel as u can from there, the steel stuff here is expensive and not heavy gauge steel..



Anj, thats good advice on the rolling pin and wooden spatulas - thankswill keep them in mind and chuck mine out when we move. 

We "gulfies" if we maybe called that - do tend to get a LOT of stuff here and accumulate them over the years 
We can get rather attached to them and would HATE to see the left behnd

I have an aunt who migrated to canada and 5 years later she came on visit visa here to Kuwait ONLY to buy household stuff like Taps/ Steel spatulas and what nots - only cause we get them cheaper and Far superior in quality in the middle east....

My friend in Oz - also advised me to take stuff  

So yes, Jn its your call - i would definitely buy them and take a container 
Electronics are also very cheap and good here - that would mean, take your laptop(s) Tablet(s) SLR (s) Camera (s) - Please, for the love of God - dont leave them behind!!!


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

i'll chuck my rolling pin as well and get a new one! and i completely agree abt picking up good steel items from india.

For grinding spices, I use a coffee grinder and the spices get powdered beautifully. sometimes i grind the dry spices in the coffee grinder before mixing them with the rest of the masalas to be ground in the mixie jar ( i hate waiting for small bits of chillies etc. to grind fine in the mixie).
I have a philips coffee grinder and though its working fine, its old so I'll be purchasing a brand new one soon.



anj1976 said:


> I'd say get whatever you have that can be packed in a 2' x 2' carton. anything bigger than that is a waste to get, I got my food processor but probably did not secure the machine enough with clothes around it, something happened while in transit, i had to buy a new one here and I got a Philips 1000W food processor, I am not a fan of it already after spending 150 bux.. It is just not meant for Indian cooking. The blender that came with it is good but again, not for Indian cooking, I can not grind soaked lentils or rice as it takes a lot of water and I end up with a runny rice batter other than that I dont know what to do about spice grinding, the grinder is not a part of the food processor so have to buy probably a coffee grinder which i doubt will be any good.
> 
> Pans, they are expensive and initially you just do not want to buy anything as everything seems so expensive, you do get around the expensive bit and start buying but it taeks you 2 years to accept the prices and adapt to it. I'd still say get it. I got just 15-20 hangers and initial few months i'd go and get a pack or 8 not so steady hangers for 2$ and because we have a walk in wardrobe, I do not have any slabs to put my clothes which means hundreds of hangers, yes I have some 200 hangers now.. Get everything that you use in the kitchen, if you have any wooden stuff like rolling pin, leave it there and buy a new one before coming else you will be asked a lot of questions at quarantine.
> dont bother with glassware, buy it here eventually, get as much of steel as u can from there, the steel stuff here is expensive and not heavy gauge steel..


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> I'd say get whatever you have that can be packed in a 2' x 2' carton. anything bigger than that is a waste to get, I got my food processor but probably did not secure the machine enough with clothes around it, something happened while in transit, i had to buy a new one here and I got a Philips 1000W food processor, I am not a fan of it already after spending 150 bux.. It is just not meant for Indian cooking. The blender that came with it is good but again, not for Indian cooking, I can not grind soaked lentils or rice as it takes a lot of water and I end up with a runny rice batter other than that I dont know what to do about spice grinding, the grinder is not a part of the food processor so have to buy probably a coffee grinder which i doubt will be any good.
> 
> l..


I too use a coffee grinder for my masala grinding - i use a Moulinex and does its job really well  
We get Sumeet mixies in Lulu for about 15KD but does not come with a guarantee (ideal for Indian grinding)- if you are going to India -i'd strongly suggest buying your Sumeet from there - but not sure how you'll carry it to Oz - perhaps Indian postal service (parcels) as Anjali mentioned in her posts.....
am not sure about customs in that case....

Which part of India are you from Jn? (if u care to share)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am off to India in Feb- if I find a stand alone grinder, will pick it from there else Breville or Philips it is for me too  and I have a huge list of things to buy from India. Dont bother getting spices etc, they just eat up luggage space, not worth it


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd say baggage instead of post because it is not handled very well, all breakables should go in luggage marked handle with care and or pack them really well with a lot of bubble wrap and a cushioning of clothes


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

the gulfies part   i totally understand. 
we do get a lot of stuff and for throwaway prices sometimes and the quality is really good. Also there is some or the other sale going on all the time.
we got some good deals on winterwear in centrepoint. I'll be waiting for the bhs sale.

final: we are taking a container, but still checking out shipping companies. ill post a query on IIK. 





Flames123 said:


> Anj, thats good advice on the rolling pin and wooden spatulas - thankswill keep them in mind and chuck mine out when we move.
> 
> We "gulfies" if we maybe called that - do tend to get a LOT of stuff here and accumulate them over the years
> We can get rather attached to them and would HATE to see the left behnd
> ...


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> I am off to India in Feb- if I find a stand alone grinder, will pick it from there else Breville or Philips it is for me too  and I have a huge list of things to buy from India. Dont bother getting spices etc, they just eat up luggage space, not worth it


Hi Anj - as someone who currently lives in Oz -( and knows its shortcomings) can you care to share the essentials of your "to buy" list from India? 
thanks


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

no kids here for now. its just me and my husband who are moving 

I have an old panasonic mixer grinder here which I inherited from my MIL, but most probably will be chucking it. I plan to get a sturdy mixer grinder (sumeet all the way) from india and carry it along with me while flying.

i figure most of our household stuff will be sent off in cargo from kuwait so carrying a mixer from india should not be a problem as far as the weight is concerned. from india it will just be clothes, the mixie and our laptops/phones/hard disks.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jn1982 said:


> no kids here for now. its just me and my husband who are moving
> 
> I have an old panasonic mixer grinder here which I inherited from my MIL, but most probably will be chucking it. I plan to get a sturdy mixer grinder (sumeet all the way) from india and carry it along with me while flying.
> 
> i figure most of our household stuff will be sent off in cargo from kuwait so carrying a mixer from india should not be a problem as far as the weight is concerned. from india it will just be clothes, the mixie and our laptops/phones/hard disks.


Jn, which airline will you be flying with ? 
Any recommended Travel agents?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jn1982 said:


> _no kids here for now. its just me and my husband who are moving _
> 
> I have an old panasonic mixer grinder here which I inherited from my MIL, but most probably will be chucking it. I plan to get a sturdy mixer grinder (sumeet all the way) from india and carry it along with me while flying.
> 
> i figure most of our household stuff will be sent off in cargo from kuwait so carrying a mixer from india should not be a problem as far as the weight is concerned. from india it will just be clothes, the mixie and our laptops/phones/hard disks.


thats real good - makes the whole relocation process easier
We come armed with kids - so the whole move has to be really thought out planned. 
We will only be validating our visas in July - no plans of the final move soon ... :I


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

lots of clothes, specially for the lil one. Wan to get coats made, junk jewelry (white metal or silver), steelware, hush puppies shoes, runners, winterwear, thermals and everything that I can get.. I love eating in those section thalies, used to hate it in India but love it here so plan to get a set of those. As far as clothes go, now I know what the trend is so will make sure I dont get stuff that wont go well here..


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Jn, 

quick google search gave me alist of freight/ shipping companies. they are almost all located in Al hilali Street , kuwait City (Near Muthana complex)

AL-BADER SHIPPING AND GENERAL CONTRACTING COMPANY W.L.L. // Contact Us

Dana Kuwait Shipping and Forwarding Company W.L.L. - DKS - // Contact Us

Transcontinental Shipping Services Company in kuwait - Contact Us

Kuwait Transcontinental Shipping Co. W.L.L.- KTS Kuwait provides a comprehensive range of shipping and logistic services around the world round the clock.

i'd suggest you contacting them personally and asking them


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Jn, 

quick google search gave me alist of freight/ shipping companies. they are almost all located in Al hilali Street , kuwait City (Near Muthana complex)

AL-BADER SHIPPING AND GENERAL CONTRACTING COMPANY W.L.L. // Contact Us

Dana Kuwait Shipping and Forwarding Company W.L.L. - DKS - // Contact Us

Transcontinental Shipping Services Company in kuwait - Contact Us

Kuwait Transcontinental Shipping Co. W.L.L.- KTS Kuwait provides a comprehensive range of shipping and logistic services around the world round the clock.

i'd suggest you contacting them personally and asking them


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Laughing at the gulfies part  I have a lot of stuff here that I want to take with me to melbourne. Do keep us updated about your experiences.


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

+1 for steel section plates. hardly used steel here in kuwait. it was always the boring melamine/ ceramic plates. so am definitely looking forward to shop for these in india

junk jewellery- want to shop some in bangalore and take with me. but might be too much for a first trip.. am sure the husband will cut short all my grand plans and say this is it. adjust with what u have. lol. might be better to check out the trend over there and shop next time? 

thermals i had picked up from jockey last time in india. so will pick up couple more.

any advice on dressing styles.. i know u posted somewhere abt clothes shopping for ladies :ranger:



anj1976 said:


> lots of clothes, specially for the lil one. Wan to get coats made, junk jewelry (white metal or silver), steelware, hush puppies shoes, runners, winterwear, thermals and everything that I can get.. I love eating in those section thalies, used to hate it in India but love it here so plan to get a set of those. As far as clothes go, now I know what the trend is so will make sure I dont get stuff that wont go well here..


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Jn,
> 
> quick google search gave me alist of freight/ shipping companies. they are almost all located in Al hilali Street , kuwait City (Near Muthana complex)
> 
> ...


thank u so much. my husband said he's spoken to a shipping company near Caesars . dont know the details yet. will keep u updated.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Laughing at the gulfies part  I have a lot of stuff here that I want to take with me to melbourne. Do keep us updated about your experiences.


yeah Chris - with the exception of Cots,Sofa set,Hutch, Dining Table - it would kill me to leave anything behind....Infact, its heartbreaking even to leave my hutch and dining table behind - everything was bought with so much love and such good quality too!!!

Am making mental notes to take my Drapes, fitness equipment, Christmas decor etc. etc...


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jn1982 said:


> thank u so much. my husband said he's spoken to a shipping company near Caesars . dont know the details yet. will keep u updated.


do post it here....will be very helpful


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Pants, shirt or a smart top. depends on the organisation really, I wear a jacket (blazer) with a shirt or a top and trouser usually. Skirts, stockings (not me but yeah they wear it all). I wear kurtees at times to work but mine are the formal ones, Melbourne is a black city, 99% people wear black/ grey. The kurtees that I wear can easily pass for smart tops, they dont have typical indian pattern, most of them are linen in black, browns etc.

Go to myer.com.au or david jones website and check what their ladies section is like

Womens Shirts

Tops | Women's Tops | Tops & Blouses Online | David Jones


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Pants, shirt or a smart top. depends on the organisation really, I wear a jacket (blazer) with a shirt or a top and trouser usually. Skirts, stockings (not me but yeah they wear it all). I wear kurtees at times to work but mine are the formal ones, Melbourne is a black city, 99% people wear black/ grey. The kurtees that I wear can easily pass for smart tops, they dont have typical indian pattern, most of them are linen in black, browns etc.
> 
> Go to myer.com.au or david jones website and check what their ladies section is like
> 
> ...



 pretty much what we wear here anyway - I dont think it will be too hard for us to blend in that way


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> yeah Chris - with the exception of Cots,Sofa set,Hutch, Dining Table - it would kill me to leave anything behind....Infact, its heartbreaking even to leave my hutch and dining table behind - everything was bought with so much love and such good quality too!!!
> 
> Am making mental notes to take my Drapes, fitness equipment, Christmas decor etc. etc...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Pants, shirt or a smart top. depends on the organisation really, I wear a jacket (blazer) with a shirt or a top and trouser usually. Skirts, stockings (not me but yeah they wear it all). I wear kurtees at times to work but mine are the formal ones, Melbourne is a black city, 99% people wear black/ grey. The kurtees that I wear can easily pass for smart tops, they dont have typical indian pattern, most of them are linen in black, browns etc.
> 
> Go to myer.com.au or david jones website and check what their ladies section is like
> 
> ...



just checked out David Jones - I like, I like - just like Debenhams , BHS etc....but he prices ------ i Don't like...300 AUD for a skirt??? I am buying in KWD.....thank-you very much....


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Pants, shirt or a smart top. depends on the organisation really, I wear a jacket (blazer) with a shirt or a top and trouser usually. Skirts, stockings (not me but yeah they wear it all). I wear kurtees at times to work but mine are the formal ones, Melbourne is a black city, 99% people wear black/ grey. The kurtees that I wear can easily pass for smart tops, they dont have typical indian pattern, most of them are linen in black, browns etc.
> 
> Go to myer.com.au or david jones website and check what their ladies section is like
> 
> ...


Looks like I am gonna love it there. My kind of colours exactly


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

the trousers and jackets look ok at 70AUD and 100AUD


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Trouser is about 100 bux off sale, on sale about 50. Coats for winers are about 300 bux off sale and about 150'ish on sale. Shirts are about 80+ and on sale it comes down to 40-50. depends on where you buy from but prices are very high here, no doubt


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

hi Jn, 

Please find the reply from IIK - 

IndiansinKuwait.com - the complete web portal for Indians in Kuwait


Can uy post your Freight company details as well - it will be very helpful for the future 

thanks and nice talking to you


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Trouser is about 100 bux off sale, on sale about 50. Coats for winers are about 300 bux off sale and about 150'ish on sale. Shirts are about 80+ and on sale it comes down to 40-50. depends on where you buy from but prices are very high here, no doubt


thanks Anjali  sale prices are definitely workable  Atleast with earning power here - am hoping earning power will be as good or better in Oz.....or maybe it even boils down to taxes and stuff which we do not have here.....


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Yella people from Kuwait com on let's meet somewhere and discuss stuff about all the points.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

jn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband and I recently got an Australian PR and we are planning to land in Melbourne in 1st wk of May. Both of us have resigned our jobs here in Kuwait and are currently in the process of moving stuff etc.
> 
> ...


Which car do you have ?
I have a colleague who is looking for good condition sedan or SUV.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Which car do you have ?
> I have a colleague who is looking for good condition sedan or SUV.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum



We have a Mitsubishi nativa 2005 model in ivory. Car is well maintained and engine is in excellent condition. We got new wheels 6 months back. Let me know if ur colleague is interested.


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> hi Jn,
> 
> Please find the reply from IIK -
> 
> ...


Thank u so much. It was nice talking to u too. Some personal commitments are keeping us busy so we'll be checking out the shipping agencies tomorrow. I hope we finalize something soon.


----------



## eldoissac (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi jn1982,

We are also planning to move to Melbourne by May '13. My number is 96993378. Hope we could talk.


----------



## DuMigrant (Oct 29, 2013)

Flames have you moved to melb or still in Kw. We are from kw planning to move some time mid next year.


----------



## DuMigrant (Oct 29, 2013)

Jn1982, which cargo did you finally select and did you take a container? can you provide details as it will be helpful to decide one faster


----------



## DuMigrant (Oct 29, 2013)

Santomic, Have you moved to melb or still in kuwait?


----------



## DuMigrant (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes we are still in Kw. can you send in a pm with yr contact details


----------



## dibu.johnson (Aug 29, 2013)

*Anybody still here in Kuwait?*

Hello all,

I'm a fellow indie-q8y currently in the process of paperwork for me (Web Developer) and my wife (Architect but applying a Construction Project Manager).

Would be great to hear back from you SENIORS!


----------



## eldoissac (Jun 26, 2012)

Let me knw if u r looking for some info. I may be able to help.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

*hey*

hey all, am wondering, how many of you moved to Oz? 
How has the move been ? 
care to share?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Any update*

Hello all- how many of you all have moved? whereabouts? 

how has things been ? 

we are moving early next year(finally)


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

I am going to relocate from Kuwait to Perth, can anyone suggest me for reasonable cargo, courier or shipment? Please suggest me or advise me for good shipment?


----------



## dibu.johnson (Aug 29, 2013)

*Validation Trip in Aug*

Hi all,

How are all the ex-Q8y's doing so far... Its been a while since anyone has posted anything. We have finally received our PR (190) and are making a validation trip for 2 weeks in August, to Melbourne and Adelaide. 

@Flames123, how's it going? Your blog was very motivational when we started out a few years back. How has the journey been?

Love to hear back


----------



## dibu.johnson (Aug 29, 2013)

farina said:


> I am going to relocate from Kuwait to Perth, can anyone suggest me for reasonable cargo, courier or shipment? Please suggest me or advise me for good shipment?


Hi Farina, who did you end up using? And how was your experience?


----------



## roshand79 (Jan 16, 2016)

dibu.johnson said:


> Hi Farina, who did you end up using? And how was your experience?




Hi Dibu

When do you plan to make the move ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dibu.johnson (Aug 29, 2013)

roshand79 said:


> Hi Dibu
> 
> When do you plan to make the move ?
> 
> ...


Inshahallah by the beginning on 2018, as most people say its a good time to make to move in terms of the market. What about you? We're making our Entry trip in 2 weeks.

What field you in? Networking?


----------



## roshand79 (Jan 16, 2016)

Great prepare well!! You need to go to Adelaide is it? Got a sponsorship from SA ?
Yes me into networking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dibu.johnson (Aug 29, 2013)

roshand79 said:


> Great prepare well!! You need to go to Adelaide is it? Got a sponsorship from SA ?
> Yes me into networking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes... Adelaide... State sponsored by SA...

When r u moving?


----------



## Jasmin FR (Apr 9, 2014)

dibu.johnson said:


> Hi Farina, who did you end up using? And how was your experience?


Its going good and life is beautiful in Australia.


----------

